
Was There a Connection Between a Russian Bank and the Trump Campaign? - sideband
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/10/15/was-there-a-connection-between-a-russian-bank-and-the-trump-campaign
======
sideband
I know the title sounds like a political piece, but it's not. The subheading
is "A team of computer scientists sifted through records of unusual Web
traffic in search of answers. A set of cryptic data has inspired a years-long
argument over its meaning."

------
NelsonMinar
This article is fascinating, specifically for the assertion that a group of
computer scientists including "Max" have a global view of all DNS queries. How
does that work?

